
Show HN: Average support response times for 60+ bitcoin exchanges - wbnns
https://github.com/wbnns/bitcoin-exchange-response-times
======
mtmail
I'm looking randomly at Binance Uganda. The request was sent 11:22pm and
responded 2:00am. That's about 2.5 hours. In the table that's rounded up as 1
day.

ArgenBTC, if I understand the screenshots correct, never answered and that's
logged as 0 days. "A response time of 0 means that we received a reply the
same day."

Independent Reserve answered after 25 minutes, that's also logged at 0 days.

With these examples I'm not sure I trust the calculation of the average. Maybe
listing it in hours and putting those who never answered in a separate list
makes sense.

(I don't hold bitcoin and don't know any of those companies).

------
wbnns
We've recently started providing reports on average customer support response
times for 60+ bitcoin exchanges. During the most recent check at the beginning
of this month, the average response time was 1.63 days (1-2 days). If there's
an exchange you use that you'd like us to start including in our checks,
please let us know and we'll add it to the list.

~~~
wbnns
Please also let us know if there's any other types of reports about exchanges
that you'd like to see. Cheers.

